# Circulation Pump Placement



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just picked up an aqueon 1250 circulation pump for my 75G tank and I really like it. I was just wondering what the best place to put it would be. Right now its about a half inch from the surface near the back of the tank firing across the canister spray bar. Is this a good spot? My filter intake is about half way down the tank near the center brace. Would it be better to place it towards the bottom if I want to push water through the rocks to move detritus? Should I get another one and place it on the opposite side of the tank near the bottom?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

really hard to say - you or anyone who can see the tank in person are the best judge. Look for small piles of detritus accumulating, if you find them, that is a 'dead' spot. Finding optimum placement depends on the other filtration, the decorations, and limitations of the pump. It does take some experimentation. I've had the best luck trying to create a circular pattern of water movement in my tanks - say across the top from left to right, down the right side and across the bottom right to left.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

nodima said:


> really hard to say - you or anyone who can see the tank in person are the best judge. Look for small piles of detritus accumulating, if you find them, that is a 'dead' spot. Finding optimum placement depends on the other filtration, the decorations, and limitations of the pump. It does take some experimentation.


+ 1

On my tank,I probably messed with my 2 circulation pumps 20+ times.I also have a spray bar that is providing center flow to take in account for as well.
I watched the sand,watched the fish and the surface.I wanted my pumps to move debris and waste to the intake,but also create surface agitation and still have a current that wasn't blowing the fish away.
In my case,my pumps are placed in the back of the sidewall,about 3" from the surface,angled upward and directed toward the front of the tank.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello clhinds78

i put my sunsun wavemaker pump directly on top opposite the filtration pump.
it just blow all the ****e/poo to the filtration pump to suck them up. pretty effective.
i used to have a 5000L but it was too powerful so i changed to a 3000L. the fishes love to swim in the current when i on the pump.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

nodima said:


> really hard to say - you or anyone who can see the tank in person are the best judge. Look for small piles of detritus accumulating, if you find them, that is a 'dead' spot. Finding optimum placement depends on the other filtration, the decorations, and limitations of the pump. It does take some experimentation. I've had the best luck trying to create a circular pattern of water movement in my tanks - say across the top from left to right, down the right side and across the bottom right to left.


Thanks everyone for the tips. Thought I would post a pic of my tank so that maybe that will help. I have an aquatop cf500uv canister on this tank. If you are looking at the tank from this direction the spraybar is on the right side of the tank. The circ pump is just to the right of the spraybar on the the sidewall about an inch form the surface. As I said, the filter intake is about half way across the tank right next to the center brace.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure why its not posting, usually my facebook photos work.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, let's try this again...

Here is a pic of my tank. I will be adding more rocks once I return from vacation.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Now that I see the picture here's what I'd try. Move your intake to the back far left corner. Move the spray bar to the far left also, but aim it so it goes from left to right across the surface of the tank - it will be on the end of the tank as opposed to on the back. Then place the circulation pump on the far right, either at the top pointing straight down, or at the bottom pointing back to the left. This should create a nice circular current in the tank.

FWIW - the set up I described above is essentially how my planted 75 is set up. The only place I get any real accumulations of mulm n stuff is at the far left.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

nodima said:


> Now that I see the picture here's what I'd try. Move your intake to the back far left corner. Move the spray bar to the far left also, but aim it so it goes from left to right across the surface of the tank - it will be on the end of the tank as opposed to on the back. Then place the circulation pump on the far right, either at the top pointing straight down, or at the bottom pointing back to the left. This should create a nice circular current in the tank.
> 
> FWIW - the set up I described above is essentially how my planted 75 is set up. The only place I get any real accumulations of mulm n stuff is at the far left.


OK, I'll try that. My only concern is that the spraybar is very finicky for some reason and doesn't move well. I will give it a shot tho.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

On the bright side, they are very easy to make with a drill and some PVC.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

nodima said:


> On the bright side, they are very easy to make with a drill and some PVC.


Well, this is true!


----------



## RGVR (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a 75 gal, I put the filter intake in back right corner, a small circulation pump blowing across the back wall from top right to bottom left, then spraybar on top left side blowing across surface. Then I put another circulation pump on the back left toward the top, it aims at left third of front of tank, then blows across the front of the tank to the right. This setup is working very well for me and so far have no deposits anywhere. I have noticed my fish are a lot more active this way also.


----------

